# Wax Cappings Smell Fermented



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We have bought fermented smelling wax from people that washed their cappings in water and then left them for a month or more before rendering. The wax had such a strong fermented aroma that we could not use it for anything other than industrial use. It surprises me that it would ferment that quickly but offhand I would say there was water mixed with honey in the cappings that fermented, causing the odor.
Sheri


----------

